#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Piping course material

## amacathot06

Dear friends

This training material is good for beginners in piping industry and also for others

this is iit total piping course material



the link is:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Piping course material

----------


## Sylvanio

The link is dead. Can you re-upload plz? Thanks!

----------


## smpt11

Link invalid, can you please upload again? thanks!

----------

